# Como sobrellevan sus enfermedades?



## Imzas (Jun 14, 2012)

se que cada uno de nosotros tiene que luchar con alguna enfermedad o molestia fisica. en menor o mayor medida. Y a veces cuesta sobrellevarlas, por eso seria bueno compartir como lo hace cada uno, de manera que nos sirva tambien a otros y podamos sacar quiza algun dato o darnos ánimo, en última instancia, al saber que no somos los unicos que sufren.
Super por ahi que el señor Uro, tuvo algun contratiempo de salud, y en mic aso, batallo con la artrosis, un posible parkinson con depresión mayor, y las enfermedades de mi madrecita querida (artrosis avanzada y cirrosis hepatica).
Ojala este post tenga buena acogida.


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 14, 2012)

Pues a mi me aqueja un tremendo dolor de espaldas por estar sentado frente a la PC todo el día en el trabajo.  . Luego tengo ensayo con la banda y mi espalda duele aún más con el peso de la guitarra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

también dolor de espalda + un síndrome vertiginoso que va i viene cada tanto,
al principio me asuste, pero ya le agarre la mano ¡¡¡¡ ya se cuando estoy por marearme


----------



## Imzas (Jun 15, 2012)

bueno aveces yo ando super mareada, le veo el lado amable al asunto, pues pienso "no tengo que gastar en alcohol" pues ya me emborrache sin querer .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

jajaj ,es como si el mundo girara siempre en sentido antihorario,lo que marea bastante ¡¡


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 16, 2012)

a mi hace dias que se me inflamo una tetilla, la derecha, y me duele si me la golpeo o presiono (para los mal pensados no soy la de  mi avatar,soy hombre).

alguien sabe si es normal? como dato adicional estos ultimos meses  subi de peso es todo fuera de lo comun.


----------



## Imzas (Jun 16, 2012)

algun problema hepatico o tal vez suprarrenal que haya bajado tu testosterona (hormona masculina) o subido tu estrogeno en la sangre?


----------



## chclau (Jun 18, 2012)

Nos vamos poniendo mas grandecitos y los achaques se van sumando. Encima por lo general los hombres somos mucho mas manieros y con tendencia a tirarnos en la cama por cualquier fiebrecita... Mi mejor remedio es mi peor es nada que en esos momentos me hace reir y recordar que... aunque parezca un cliche, la vida es un regalo que hay que disfrutar con el envoltorio que viene.

Cabe destacar que ella tiene una enfermedad cronica desde la niniez asi que no es que las cosas le hayan venido faciles. Todos tenemos nuestro paquetito, desde aqui te mando mis mejores deseos que estes lo mejor posible y puedas disfrutar lo que tenes. Cada dia que nos despertamos es una bendicion... aunque despues nos enganchemos con nuestros problemitas y ni miremos al sol.


----------



## tomcat (Jun 19, 2012)

ja, vale me pasa igual. sufro dolor permanente de espalda y cuello(supongo que por 15 años de usar la PC) y ya me importa poco el dolor, nunca se me quita. asi que a seguirle sufriendo y tomando pastillas.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 19, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> algun problema hepatico o tal vez suprarrenal que haya bajado tu testosterona (hormona masculina) o subido tu estrogeno en la sangre?



Hola, pues ya fui al doctor y me dijo que era normal en algunos hombres llegada a cierta edad y que es pasajero y eso espero sino tendre que empezar a usar sosten, je. con cual empiezo un copa A? jaja. y se me vienen los 41, estoy frito!, me receto unos desinflamatorios y compresas de agua.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 2, 2012)

ufff jeje el sosten te podria molestar un poco, sobre todo con el calor jijiji


----------



## flacojuan (Jul 9, 2012)

jeje bueno por mi parte, me da muchos dolores de cabeza....y mareos, ademas de no poder dormir adecuadamente, fui al doctor y muchos examenes....y mas examenes. y me salio varias cosillas dañadas, con fugas o con recalentamiento......

Entre estas me encontraron:

1. Una pequeña sinusitis por una desviacion de tengo del tabique, (gracias a unos golpes recibidos por la practica del taewondo por muchos años). 

2. Una rectificacion en la zona de la cervical. (acaso no es mejor que sea derecha que curva ).

3. los trigliceridos altos lo normal segun por aqui es de 35-165. y yo lo tengo en 277 .

4. Tengo las hormonas de tiroides algo altas:enfadado::enfadado:. pero segun el doctor nada preocupante si sigo el tratamiento...

5. y por ultimo piedras en los riñones, y inflamacion de la vesicula por tener demaciados lacteos en mi organismo.

ya ta bien menos mal que no tengo mas nada. no perdon..... ahorita tengo una gripecita medio molestona. pero igual hay que seguir adelante. yo soy una persona muy paciente y tranquila eso no me desanimara, es mas....me siento muy bien voy a trabajar....saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2012)

Yo tengo el problema de los nervios y la ansiedad en grado superlativo, y aunque se me vé una persona calmada, la procesión vá por dentro.

El exceso de nervios (Que me acompaña desde muy pequeño) me ocasiona molestias gástricas, migrañas, dolor en el pecho que se refleja en la espalda, y temporadas, a veces grandes, a veces pequeñas, en las que me atacan dolores en cualquier parte del cuerpo, abdomen, cabeza, espalda ... e incluso pinzamientos y todo tipo de cosas raras   Los mareos que van y vienen por épocas son también algo frecuente desde hace unos años.

El cólon irritable, compañero del alma, que me declaró su amistad hace unos años, tiene el "don" de hacer que mi motilidad sea impredecible a temporadas también impredecibles  

Ya mayorcito, uno se vuelve con todo esto un poco hipocondríaco, te vienen depresiones ... Hoy estas activo y mañana hecho un vegetal.
Los análisis que me hago regularmente no arrojan ningún dato fuera de lo normal ni por lo mas mínimo.:contrato:

Vamos, que lo mio vá por capitulos 

Pero aquí estamos y las cervezas de los sábados por la tarde también. La verdadera desgracia sería no poder enfriarlas y tener que tomarlas calientes.

Salud.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 10, 2012)

Colon irritable, cuando como frijoles, tomo leche entera o algunas leguminosas termino en el hospital  :enfadado:


----------

